# Wie viele Ihrer Weihnachtsgeschenke haben Sie online gekauft?



## Administrator (28. Dezember 2005)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Grappa11 (28. Dezember 2005)

Ich habe alles im Netz bestellt (Amazon, Okaysoft, Froeschl). Waren fast ausschließlich DVDs, Computerspiele und Zubehör (neues Lenkrad). Könnte man für Faulheit halten, aber der Grund hierfür liegt vielmehr darin, dass man die Eltern solche Sachen nicht selbst kaufen lassen kann, da sie sonst mehr ausgeben als nötig, und nachher auch noch das falsche kaufen, und auch da man (fast) alles irgendwo im Netz günstiger findet als im Laden. Ist aber auch einfach 'ne Frage der Generation und dessen was man kauft. Wenn man seiner Freundin irgendwas zu Weihnachten kauft, wird man wohl eher ins Geschäft gehen als das Zeug online zu ordern. Es sei denn man hat 'ne "Zockermaus" die sich Quake 4 in der US-Version zu Weihnachten wünscht


----------



## Zugluft (28. Dezember 2005)

Hab 3 von 5 Geschenken Online gekauft. Zwei bei Amazon.de und eins beim linux-onlineshop.de (übringes nur weiter zu empfehlen: 1a Kundenservice  ).


----------



## kamarjaeger (4. Januar 2006)

Ich hatte bei mir 2 auswahlmöglichkeiten, die beide stimmten: ich habe eines von 2 Geschenken online gekauft  also ein bis zwei und die Hälfte^^


----------

